# Some info on Da' Rick...



## aaronward9 (Feb 3, 2010)

I was watching TV when a friend called and said, "Man, you have got to look at Da' Rick Rogers facebook."  So, I did... and man, he is getting POUNDED by people on there. I can't even repeat some of it. Here is one quote from a fella that posted on his facebook page. "You just made the biggest mistake of your life. Hope you and your wife, Nash and your daddy, Mike have a wonderful life together. Let us know how if feels to be loathed in your home state." Take a look at it and see what folks are saying!

One thing that I saw that shows what this kid is like is his "about me" on his facebook page.  It says, "When I take my shirt off, all the (derogatory word usually termed towards females who are "easy") stop breathin." 

Another thing I heard from a good source is that he did not "transfer" to Calhoun from Darlington... He was kicked out of Darlington and told to never return to the campus..

I am liking his decision even more now!! Have fun Vols!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 3, 2010)

I also heard that he was kicked out of Darlington too from a coach who's team they  played in the championship game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2010)

I will say that I think it's out of line and wrong for people to be posting things like that on a kid's page.  they are acting like fools.  But I'm glad he went elsewhere now.


----------



## SGaither (Feb 3, 2010)

Da'Rick is going to be just fine.  

It is disturbing at how shallow people can be for "bashing" these young men who signed letters of intent to play football for a university.  These 18 year olds made a decision they feel is best for them, their football career and hopefully education.  

Do you believe in everything you hear?  I don't.


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 3, 2010)

SGaither said:


> Do you believe in everything you hear?  I don't.



No, I don't believe in EVERYTHING I hear, but from this source I heard it from, I believe everything she says. Her sister works in admissions at Darlington and was there when everything went down.... pretty good source of info if you ask me..


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I will say that I think it's out of line and wrong for people to be posting things like that on a kid's page.  they are acting like fools.  But I'm glad he went elsewhere now.



i agree...  i hope he does what needs to be done up there in Knox..  

i'm not mad at the kid.. he's going to school with his buddy. it would be a tough decision to make. like i previously stated, after seeing and hearing this stuff, I'm glad he not going to UGA.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 3, 2010)

i think d rogers biggest hurdle is going to be grades.  i heard last week that he was struggling.  i think that all the facebook stuff is absurd.  i think if he can get his head on straight, then he will be a great player too.


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 3, 2010)

add Jalen Fields from Dalton to that list too..  he's struggling pretty badly with his grades right now.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I will say that I think it's out of line and wrong for people to be posting things like that on a kid's page.  they are acting like fools.



Exactly, some folks need to grow up.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 4, 2010)

Lord have mercy!  He is just a kid.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 4, 2010)

I said it a long time ago that the kid was gonna be tough to handle.  If he gets the right gloves on him.. he'll be fine and Mike may well be able to do that...but bashing the KID for his decision is a low life with lack of class!  But believe me it was coming from our lil Tennissys brothers up north too... not just hometown Dawgs. Things against Mike and his family.. that his business would be destroyed if he didn't go UT or UGA.  If someone said that to me.. they be gummin thier lunch.  Everybody involved with this deal is takin lumps, and they may not be over until the chapter on Da'Rick is closed.  The kid better choose wisely, and if he does, he'll be fine... if he doesn't... he may be one or two and out!


----------



## SFStephens (Feb 4, 2010)

It really is sad that people take it to that extreme.  I mean, come on.  It's college football and he's a young kid who is going to do what he wants to do.  Is it disappointing that he broke his word to UGA?  Sure, but the more I hear, the less it stings and the happier I am that he ended up somewhere else.  Good luck to him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> It really is sad that people take it to that extreme.  I mean, come on.  It's college football and he's a young kid who is going to do what he wants to do.  Is it disappointing that he broke his word to UGA?  Sure, but the more I hear, the less it stings and the happier I am that he ended up somewhere else.  Good luck to him.



i think most of the people aren't as mad that he flipped on uga, but rather upset that they think he was persuaded my nance's father.  kids change their mind all the time and it has always happened, both for and against uga, but i think it was how this was perceived to have been handled by mn, that has people most upset.


----------



## SFStephens (Feb 4, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i think most of the people aren't as mad that he flipped on uga, but rather upset that they think he was persuaded my nance's father.  kids change their mind all the time and it has always happened, both for and against uga, but i think it was how this was perceived to have been handled by mn, that has people most upset.



I'd agree. Other than Mr. Nance, his son and DaRick, no one really knows how much influence he had, but the perception will haunt them,especially south of the TN border. I say its done, move forward and appreciate the group we have coming in. Is it football season yet?


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 4, 2010)

Calling bashing if you want, but the kid gave his word.  I don't care if he's 18 or 68.  You give your word, you stick by it.  Dawg fans are upset because he'a liar.  He is going to fit right in at UT.  Soon half of the season tickets will be sold to parol officers keeping tabs on the players.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 4, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i think most of the people aren't as mad that he flipped on uga, but rather upset that they think he was persuaded my nance's father.  kids change their mind all the time and it has always happened, both for and against uga, but i think it was how this was perceived to have been handled by mn, that has people most upset.




Mike Nance sold these two boys as a package deal.  He knew his son sucked, but promising Rogers got him son a ride.  You can bet your sweet hiney Nance had a TON of influence in this decision and folks in Calhoun will not soon forget that.  Nash Nance played 1 YEAR at Calhoun.....1.  Does anyone actually think UT offered him because they thought he was a good QB? HAHAHAHA.  Most folks around the Calhoun area would put Mike Nance's integrity on par with Lane Kiffen's.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Calling bashing if you want, but the kid gave his word.  I don't care if he's 18 or 68.  You give your word, you stick by it.  Dawg fans are upset because he'a liar.  He is going to fit right in at UT.  Soon half of the season tickets will be sold to parol officers keeping tabs on the players.



believe me, i wish all would stick to their word, but it just will not happen.  for some, i think they commit too early and then when they go out and look around, they see something that they like, or realize that the depth chart might look more favorable to them, because some underclassmen have decided to leave.  it would be nice if once you got a verbal, that it was a done deal, but a lot of these kids make quick decisions and then go look around and get sold on another program.  

we have gotten kids who had pledged elsewhere, just as we have lost kids who had given us a verbal.  you hope the kids who give their verbal are 100% sold on the program when they commit, but sometimes other factors come into play.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 4, 2010)

Ive never seen the Georgia fans act like total crybabies before.  This is unreal...   He went to a great school.  Get over it and move on.  He is a 18 year old kid !!!!!

Unreal..


----------



## bonaireboy (Feb 4, 2010)

redawg...do you think the O Lineman that changed his mind and signed with UGA should not be alowed to play? Is he as much a scumbag for changing his mind and playing for yall? I mean he gave his word to another school and ended up in Athens....


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> redawg...do you think the O Lineman that changed his mind and signed with UGA should not be alowed to play? Is he as much a scumbag for changing his mind and playing for yall? I mean he gave his word to another school and ended up in Athens....



i don't think that is what he is saying.  i think his concern lies more with mn then it does with dr.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 4, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> redawg...do you think the O Lineman that changed his mind and signed with UGA should not be alowed to play? Is he as much a scumbag for changing his mind and playing for yall? I mean he gave his word to another school and ended up in Athens....



Playing time is not my decision anymore than any other fan.  Yes, the young man should have stayed true to his word regardless if he chose UGA second.  If part of the college experience is learning life skills, don't you think integrity should he as high on that list as playing time?  If they are not sure, then they don't need to commit.  We can go round and round on this, but the way Rogers and old man Nance handled this was crooked.  Nance used his position in Rogers' life to influence him for Nance's own gain.  He also set a terrible example for both boys teaching them it's ok to give your word then renig for no logical reason in the 11th hr.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 4, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> Playing time is not my decision anymore than any other fan.  Yes, the young man should have stayed true to his word regardless if he chose UGA second.  If part of the college experience is learning life skills, don't you think integrity should he as high on that list as playing time?  If they are not sure, then they don't need to commit.  We can go round and round on this, but the way Rogers and old man Nance handled this was crooked.



Well RD333
 I will be painted as evil and mean, but I agree 100% with you and think whatever backlash he is getting is funny. A man is only as good as his word........

 Unicoidawg


----------



## bonaireboy (Feb 4, 2010)

so you are out on a date and it is going well, you make plans to see that person again. the next day you meet someone that is everything you look for in a mate. but you have already told the person from last night you would go out with them again. do you pass up on the perfect fit becasue you had a date with someone else prior? no..didnt yall offer give a kid a scolly that is going to GMC next year and the word is it is to get his cousin next year or something...isnt UGA acting just like Nash? dont point a finger at a parent when your school is playing the same game with other recruits


----------



## 00Beau (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I will say that I think it's out of line and wrong for people to be posting things like that on a kid's page.  they are acting like fools.  But I'm glad he went elsewhere now.


----------



## 00Beau (Feb 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Well RD333
> I will be painted as evil and mean, but I agree 100% with you and think whatever backlash he is getting is funny. A man is only as good as his word........
> 
> Unicoidawg



Being as good as your word is one thing, but changing your mind is another, especially when it is for the next four years of your life. Recruiting is out of hand everywhere, they should not be able to get commits as early as these schools are doing, they are getting verbals from Juniors in high school, All schools not bashing anyone in particular.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> didnt yall offer give a kid a scolly that is going to GMC next year and the word is it is to get his cousin next year or something...isnt UGA acting just like Nash? dont point a finger at a parent when your school is playing the same game with other recruits



different scenario.  again, it has to do with how mn handled this.  people go after one recruit with the hopes of landing his teammate all the time.  this has more to do with what is being said about mn using rogers as leverage, in order to get his son to ut.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2010)

300 short mag said:


> Being as good as your word is one thing, but changing your mind is another, especially when it is for the next four years of your life. Recruiting is out of hand everywhere, they should not be able to get commits as early as these schools are doing, they are getting verbals from Juniors in high school, All schools not bashing anyone in particular.



juniors? read below-



Even though it's too early for Tennessee to actually offer, UT has received its first commitment for the Class of 2013. 

That's right, 2013.

Evan Berry, brother of UT All-American safety Eric Berry, has committed to the Vols even before beginning his freshman season in high school.

"It's the only college I know right now and it seems the best for me," Evan Berry, 13, told Rivals.com, which first reported the story. "My dad went there and my brother is there now. I know I can do the same things there. I have a real friendly relationship with the coaches there. I don't know them too well, but I know I will have plenty of time to get to know them."

Evan, along with his twin brother Elliot, have been frequent visitors to Tennessee practices. 

Evan and Elliot are set to begin their career at Creekside High School in Fairburn, Ga., this fall. Evan projects as a safety and quarterback, just like his older brother did in high school.

Evan also wants to follow his older brother's footsteps into the defensive backfield.

"I want to play in the secondary, and I want to play for Coach (Monte) Kiffin," Evan Berry told Rivals.com.

Eric Berry enters his junior season after earning consensus All-American honors last season, and he is one of the top-rated prospects for next year's NFL draft.

Evan might be ahead of his brother's pace, says his father.

James Berry, the boys' father and former UT standout, told Rivals.com that Evan - and Elliot - are both further along in their development than their older brother was at age 13.

The NCAA prohibits schools from formally offering scholarships until a prospect has registered with the NCAA Eligibility Center. but judging by the accomplishments of his older brother at UT one would expect the Vols coaching staff certainly appreciates the thought of Evan Berry committing.

Evan's father acknowledged that four years is a long time to remain committed.

"Hey, we just have to take it one day at a time," James Berry said, according to Rivals.com. "Things happen, and four years is a long ways away."


----------



## mjfortner (Feb 4, 2010)

He is using this kid to better is sons future. He should not be using him this way. The issue is with mn being a scumbag, not rogers. I think he should be allowed to change his mind and go where he wants. It doesnt seem like TU would be the best place for a star receiver in my opinion. Who is gonna throw him the ball? It sure wont be nash


----------



## bonaireboy (Feb 4, 2010)

so if a person asks for a scolly for someone to get someone it is worse then someone being offered a scolly to get someone else? the only difference is who initiated it...it is the same. all schools do it, not  bash on UGA. It is the way things get done, I just dont get how sour the UGA fans are over this kid going to UT...every recruit in this country uses some sort of leverage, whether it is a parent, coach, name, or whatever...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 4, 2010)

300 short mag said:


> Being as good as your word is one thing, but changing your mind is another, especially when it is for the next four years of your life. Recruiting is out of hand everywhere, they should not be able to get commits as early as these schools are doing, they are getting verbals from Juniors in high school, All schools not bashing anyone in particular.



Your word is your word........ if your not sure, don't commit. Pretty simple......... And yes I agree that recruiting madness is getting out of hand..... but all of us "sports fans" are a guilty party in that monster..........


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> so if a person asks for a scolly for someone to get someone it is worse then someone being offered a scolly to get someone else? the only difference is who initiated it...it is the same. all schools do it, not  bash on UGA. It is the way things get done, I just dont get how sour the UGA fans are over this kid going to UT...every recruit in this country uses some sort of leverage, whether it is a parent, coach, name, or whatever...



uga had every opportunity to try and leverage rogers by saying we would take nance too, but we chose not to.  we didn't think enough of nance to think it was worth burning a scholly on and from what i have heard, this angered his father.  i can't think of a single player that we have said that we would offer a ship to a kid, only if we got player x to come too.  now that being said, we offer a kid, with the hope that his teammate would follow, but not a package deal.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Ive never seen the Georgia fans act like total crybabies before.  This is unreal...   He went to a great school.  Get over it and move on.  He is a 18 year old kid !!!!!
> 
> Unreal..



I've seen you tiggers act like total babies a few times.  the last two years I've had to listen to the war chickens whine about how we "stole" those games from yall.  maybe yall should have just played better. 

I really don't see where this is any concern of yours but you sure are taking an interest in it.  You need to get over it and move on so take your own advice if you are gonna offer it to others.  If you don't like what's being said about it, stay out of UGA threads.


----------



## bonaireboy (Feb 4, 2010)

I know this is crazy but...maybe Rogers was more impressed with UT and they offered "him" more the UGA could. Maybe Dooley impressed him more then CMR.... Cant really blame a dad for wanting more for his kid like Nash. Im sure the UT nation is just as happy to have them as the uga nation is upset to lose him.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I've seen you tiggers act like total babies a few times.  the last two years I've had to listen to the war chickens whine about how we "stole" those games from yall.  maybe yall should have just played better.
> 
> I really don't see where this is any concern of yours but you sure are taking an interest in it.  You need to get over it and move on so take your own advice if you are gonna offer it to others.  If you don't like what's being said about it, stay out of UGA threads.



Come on man.  Dont spin it.  The whole situation is ridiculous.  Its not like a lost game due to poor coaching or missed calls.  

This is a kids biggest day in his life up to this point.  He is a kid.  A 18 year old kid who made a decision based on what info he had to work with.  Right or wrong..

You loved him when you had him.  He was canned beer.  Now he is scum and glad we dont have him.  Its just ridiculous..  

Georgia is probably one of the top three recruiting teams in the past 10 years.  Its unreal what they have been able to do in recruiting.  No one player or one season will affect them.  They are strong and deep.  Especially at Wide receiver.  Rogers will not make or break anything for them.

With just a little digging, its unreal what some of the fans are writing about this kid.  Its not like he dropped Ga after two seasons to go play for the Vols.   He may be cocky but the fans, who most of them are adults, are acting more like children than him.

And I did not know I was limited to just Auburn threads on this board?


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 4, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> I know this is crazy but...maybe Rogers was more impressed with UT and they offered "him" more the UGA could. Maybe Dooley impressed him more then CMR.... Cant really blame a dad for wanting more for his kid like Nash. Im sure the UT nation is just as happy to have them as the uga nation is upset to lose him.



Oh yeah a coach on the job for 2 whole weeks that you meet one time can impress you more than several coaches that you have known for better part of 2 years.  Really?!?! 

"Can't blame Nance for wanting more for his son..."at the expense of his integrity.  Vandy cut the kid!!!

What does UT have for a wide receiver that UGA doesn't?


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> If you don't like what's being said about it, stay out of UGA threads.





LanierSpots said:


> And I did not know I was limited to just Auburn threads on this board?


It's a Da'Rick Rogers thread, therefore it's a Tennessee thread. 

And anyone who wants to call UGA fans what they are -- crybabies -- is welcome.


----------



## bonaireboy (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess I am the only person that has meet someone new and been more impressed with them over someone I have known for years...come on...how has Nances integrity been compromised? 

Not an issue of just football??, but what is best for a wide receiver...what does UGA have? they have no experience at QB, they have **** talent, but no sure thing...and maybe he just like the "school" better... and the staff. who really knows?


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 4, 2010)

*One word........*



ReDawg333 said:


> Oh yeah a coach on the job for 2 whole weeks that you meet one time can impress you more than several coaches that you have known for better part of 2 years.  Really?!?!
> 
> "Can't blame Nance for wanting more for his son..."at the expense of his integrity.  Vandy cut the kid!!!
> 
> What does UT have for a wide receiver that UGA doesn't?



Hostesses!!!!:


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 4, 2010)

bonaireboy said:


> and maybe he just like the "school" better... and the staff. who really knows?



or maybe the HOstesses....  like I said in the first post, his facebook page says "When I take my shirt off, the HOstesses stop breathin."


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 4, 2010)

KYBobwhite said:


> Hostesses!!!!:



haha!! beat me to it!


----------



## Horns (Feb 4, 2010)

I am still hung up with the thought that Mike had to have a scholarship for Nash. If he has all this money, why didn't daddy pay for tuition (sp) and let the great son be a walk-on? Answer: he is probably not good enough to make the team. So, I have to agree that he used the system to get his son in where he would not make it on his own. Therefore, he took advantage of Rogers. Also, what's up with this "he is a kid" stuff? In Georgia you are considered an adult at 18. You can vote, join the military, etc.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Come on man.  Dont spin it.  The whole situation is ridiculous.  Its not like a lost game due to poor coaching or missed calls.
> 
> This is a kids biggest day in his life up to this point.  He is a kid.  A 18 year old kid who made a decision based on what info he had to work with.  Right or wrong..
> 
> ...



I didn't say you were limited.  I said that if you didn't like what was being siad in UGA threads the easiest thing to do is stay out of them.  So you stop spinning.

Precisely what did I spin?  I have been pretty consistent on this.  I was definitely hoping that we would get Rogers.  We didn't and I said that's the way it goes.  I haven't called him scum or suggested anything close to it a single time.  I have said that Nance's dad has reputatio for being one of those dads and we all know what I mean.  That might not be the case but that's the word.  I hate that we missed out rogers' talent but I'm not all that concerned and I've said that since he became a Vol.  we have several talented receivers and if he is in fact a prima dona (he's been calling him self the greatest athlete in GA, I'd like to hear you explain why I should be ok with that) and a me first type, then there is a silver lining to him changing his mind.

Nobody here needs or wants a lecture from you and it's not your place to give them.  You are also painting with a pretty broad brush as the majority of the UGA fans are not guilty of what you are talking about.  Again, what dog do you have in this fight anyway?  Sanctimony and lecturing doesn't make anybody want to see it your way, it has the opposite effect.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

topcat said:


> It's a Da'Rick Rogers thread, therefore it's a Tennessee thread.
> 
> And anyone who wants to call UGA fans what they are -- crybabies -- is welcome.



Sort of like yall after Marlon Brown signed with UGA?

Or yall's riot after the Kiffer went west?

You really wanna talk about crybabies?  We can if you want to.  LOL.


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sort of like yall after Marlon Brown signed with UGA?
> 
> Or yall's riot after the Kiffer went west?
> 
> You really wanna talk about crybabies?  We can if you want to.  LOL.


I deleted all my comments on Marlon Brown's Facebook page after I calmed down.  Daaaang...


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I didn't say you were limited.  I said that if you didn't like what was being siad in UGA threads the easiest thing to do is stay out of them.  So you stop spinning.
> 
> Precisely what did I spin?  I have been pretty consistent on this.  I was definitely hoping that we would get Rogers.  We didn't and I said that's the way it goes.  I haven't called him scum or suggested anything close to it a single time.  I have said that Nance's dad has reputatio for being one of those dads and we all know what I mean.  That might not be the case but that's the word.  I hate that we missed out rogers' talent but I'm not all that concerned and I've said that since he became a Vol.  we have several talented receivers and if he is in fact a prima dona (he's been calling him self the greatest athlete in GA, I'd like to hear you explain why I should be ok with that) and a me first type, then there is a silver lining to him changing his mind.
> 
> Nobody here needs or wants a lecture from you and it's not your place to give them.  You are also painting with a pretty broad brush as the majority of the UGA fans are not guilty of what you are talking about.  Again, what dog do you have in this fight anyway?  Sanctimony and lecturing doesn't make anybody want to see it your way, it has the opposite effect.



Lets just say its a typical reaction people give when they dont get what they want.  They de-rate it.  I never said you personally did anything.  

Rogers did not become a prima dona in the past few days either.  If he is one, he was one already.   It appears that his "prima dona status" changed when he decided not to go to Athens.


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> It appears that his "prima dona status" changed when he decided not to go to Athens.


And there you have it...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Lets just say its a typical reaction people give when they dont get what they want.  They de-rate it.  I never said you personally did anything.
> 
> 
> Rogers did not become a prima dona in the past few days either.  If he is one, he was one already.   It appears that his "prima dona status" changed when he decided not to go to Athens.



So you admit that you were talking out of turn on the "scum" comment.  Basically you're just running your mouth with nothing to back any of this up.


Not sure who you are talking about.  If you mean me personally, then you are once again sniffing a cold trail junior.  I said as soon as he commited that I was excited about his ability but I was worried about some of the stuff that I was hearing about his behavior ie that he was a prima dona or showboat if you prefer.  I also was told early on that his grades would be a problem.

Smoke and Bitteroot both watched in highschool and told me these things early on.  Take your crusade somewhere else guy.  You've got nothing to say to me because I didn't say any of that stuff or act the way you claim.   but I'm sure Rogers appreciates your concern and having you stick up for him to us horrible, crass UGA fans.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 4, 2010)

topcat said:


> And there you have it...



I thought Tennessee problems would have been with Ambles if he would have stayed committed. I agree that Rogers character and thuggish problems have only come to my attention the last few days. Looks like Tennessee was going to have problems with which ever WR they got from Georgia.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 4, 2010)

Going back to the point. Reguardless of his actions and his comments about woman. Whos is more wrong: The 18 year old who changed his mind about where he was going and has made bad decisions or the adults who have gotten on there and shown their character and maturity by going on his facebook and attacking him? At some point a generation must set an example for the next generation, be it possitive or negative. Think about it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 4, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Going back to the point. Reguardless of his actions and his comments about woman. Whos is more wrong: The 18 year old who changed his mind about where he was going and has made bad decisions or the adults who have gotten on there and shown their character and maturity by going on his facebook and attacking him? At some point a generation must set an example for the next generation, be it possitive or negative. Think about it.



Exactly.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> So you admit that you were talking out of turn on the "scum" comment.  Basically you're just running your mouth with nothing to back any of this up.
> 
> 
> Not sure who you are talking about.  If you mean me personally, then you are once again sniffing a cold trail junior.  I said as soon as he commited that I was excited about his ability but I was worried about some of the stuff that I was hearing about his behavior ie that he was a prima dona or showboat if you prefer.  I also was told early on that his grades would be a problem.
> ...



Back it up?  Just read every other post on this board.  Read his facebook page.  Every Georgia site out there...   Grown men who are throwing this kid under the bus.   All stemming from the fact that he will wear a big "T" on his helmet instead of a big "G".  Thats all it is.  

If he would have signed with Ga, you would have never heard any of this in any detail.  Just as you didn't when you all thought he would be a dawg.  

The "scum" comment was a representation of how fans were reacting to him now.  And once again, I never said "you" did anything personally.


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> If he would have signed with Ga, you would have never heard any of this in any detail.  Just as you didn't when you all thought he would be a dawg.



i disagree... a thug, is a thug, is a thug and I don't want to support them... I don't care where he went, including UGA..  I would not support him anywhere..


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 4, 2010)

BJ....... how's the wedding planning coming along?!?!?!?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 4, 2010)

aaronward9 said:


> BJ....... how's the wedding planning coming along?!?!?!?



I don't know man.......... I don't think my current wife would like me taking on another....... That would be Brad your thinkin about........ He did outkick his coverage like most of the rest of us did...........


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I don't know man.......... I don't think my current wife would like me taking on another....... That would be Brad your thinkin about........ He did outkick his coverage like most of the rest of us did...........



Hahaha..  You scared of having two.....


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 4, 2010)

Interesting to go back and search the forum on Da'rick Rogers and see opinions posted about him. Besides Blacksmoke, SGD and Bitteroot no one had anything really to say about Rogers.


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I don't know man.......... I don't think my current wife would like me taking on another....... That would be Brad your thinkin about........ He did outkick his coverage like most of the rest of us did...........



my bad man!!  brain "poot"!!! haha!  







let me try this again.....

so BRAD, how's the wedding planning coming along?!?!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Back it up?  Just read every other post on this board.  Read his facebook page.  Every Georgia site out there...   Grown men who are throwing this kid under the bus.   All stemming from the fact that he will wear a big "T" on his helmet instead of a big "G".  Thats all it is.
> 
> If he would have signed with Ga, you would have never heard any of this in any detail.  Just as you didn't when you all thought he would be a dawg.
> 
> The "scum" comment was a representation of how fans were reacting to him now.  And once again, I never said "you" did anything personally.




Two questions.

Why do you care so much?

What does any of this have to do with you?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Interesting to go back and search the forum on Da'rick Rogers and see opinions posted about him. Besides Blacksmoke, SGD and Bitteroot no one had anything really to say about Rogers.



Exactly.  So I guess Spotty should save all this hot air for people on other sites.


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 4, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Interesting to go back and search the forum on Da'rick Rogers and see opinions posted about him. Besides Blacksmoke, SGD and Bitteroot no one had anything really to say about Rogers.



thats because he wasn't "the best athlete in GA" then!!


----------



## 05kodiak (Feb 4, 2010)

And ya'll wonder why the kid likes attention? Get over it and act like adults. Way bigger things in life to be concerned with!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 4, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I don't know man.......... I don't think my current wife would like me taking on another....... That would be Brad your thinkin about........ He did outkick his coverage like most of the rest of us did...........



I heard you got so choked up with SGD proposin that you are going to join him in a double ceremony to renew your vows....is this just rumor?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Feb 4, 2010)

BTW...congrats brad, didn't get around to typing it in the other thread...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 4, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> I heard you got so choked up with SGD proposin that you are going to join him in a double ceremony to renew your vows....is this just rumor?



Brad's my boy.... but I think we'll let them have their own special day. O yeah Spot I ain't afraid of two, but I already have the best, so why be greedy???


----------



## BassMaster87 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Da'Rick*

The reason none of us (Dawg Fans) questioned his character is because we did'nt know about his alleged issues. Yes, I am a huge dawg fan and it still stings knowing we did not get Rogers....but I have'nt said anything bad about him nor have I looked at his facebook. With all thats coming out now, I don't know if he would have made it under coach Richt. There have been many studs kicked out of UGA for character issues. I hope he turns out ok for UT and maybe he will but make no mistake.....The average Dawg Fan wishes him well and we are over it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2010)

BassMaster87 said:


> The average Dawg Fan wishes him well and we are over it.



yep, good luck to him.  i'd rather see him playing for dooley then kiffin.  i don't think dd will put up with a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> yep, good luck to him.  i'd rather see him playing for dooley then kiffin.  i don't think dd will put up with a bunch of nonsense.



Unfortunately, we will find out how Coach Dooley disciplines at some point.  I just hope it's not with Rogers.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

aaronward9 said:


> my bad man!!  brain "poot"!!! haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goin good.  I thankfully have been left out of most of it.  The only responsibility I was given was to book a good band for the reception.  That's something I know about.  I got a good one.  That's taken care of so all I have to do now is show up on the big day.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> BTW...congrats brad, didn't get around to typing it in the other thread...



Thanks man.


----------



## BassMaster87 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Wedding Reception*

Are we invited to the reception?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 4, 2010)

BassMaster87 said:


> Are we invited to the reception?



Absolutely.  But anybody with less than flattering things to say about UGA had best keep it to them themselves in the middle of this crowd.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 4, 2010)

lol... when a player walks its "we didn't really want him anyway" or "his grades weren't up to snuff."

you guys sound like Tech fans!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Goin good.  I thankfully have been left out of most of it.  The only responsibility I was given was to book a good band for the reception.  That's something I know about.  I got a good one.  That's taken care of so all I have to do now is show up on the big day.



I want to sing a song with the band at the reception.  Maybe some David Allan Coe or Hank Jr's "Whiskey Bent and H*** Bound" in honor of the night I met met y'all.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Feb 4, 2010)

Just a word of the wise to all the people that say he's just a kid and so what if he gave his word and turned his back on UGA. AT 18 your not a kid. There are 18 yr olds on foreign land right now fighting for this country and they gave their word. Oh and they stuck to it. He is NOT a kid. I'm tired of these players committing way in advance and then at the last minute pulling out. Not just for UGA but for other schools as well. The recruiting process is becoming and business and a joke. I wish the guy well and I hope he gets his head on straight because I don't know if he's noticed but the NFL has changed and thugs are not wanted.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 5, 2010)

You guys are too caught up in whether or not a person is a kid at 18.  I know 35 years olds that are not as mature as some 18's I have met.  Bottom line is he wants to go to UT and anybody negatively commenting on his character because he changed his commit is acting childish as well.  If coaches want kids to learn to honor their word when they commit then let them set the example by not "runnin off"  recruits that don't pan out or quit signing kids that are going JUCO anyway.  IMO high school seniors that cant qualify by Feb. of their senior year for an ATHLETIC scholarship are too dumb for college coursework and will just be pushed through anyway.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 5, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Interesting to go back and search the forum on Da'rick Rogers and see opinions posted about him. Besides Blacksmoke, SGD and Bitteroot no one had anything really to say about Rogers.



Yep and I called it consistantly since the first day.... there is a PM to prove it as well. The kid is gonna be tough to handle. He may even had been harder to handle at UGA since his bro wouldn't have been there with him. Without going through it all AGAIN... he may be ok...and he may flunk out in a year... who knows.  But as far as talent..don't judge it by the game against Buford. He embarrassed plenty of other pretty good teams out there including Lovette (that beat Buford).  Just watch the kid move...anybody that can't tell the raw talent that he has... is kidding themselves.  If the coaches can get all there is out of him... you'll see him on Sunday one day.


----------



## dawgfan94 (Feb 5, 2010)

Da'Rick and education just sounds funny in the same sentence.


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 5, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Yep and I called it consistantly since the first day.... there is a PM to prove it as well. The kid is gonna be tough to handle. He may even had been harder to handle at UGA since his bro wouldn't have been there with him. Without going through it all AGAIN... he may be ok...and he may flunk out in a year... who knows.  But as far as talent..don't judge it by the game against Buford. He embarrassed plenty of other pretty good teams out there including Lovette (that beat Buford).  Just watch the kid move...anybody that can't tell the raw talent that he has... is kidding themselves.  If the coaches can get all there is out of him... you'll see him on Sunday one day.



exactly!  this is what I have been saying the whole time.. the athletic ability is definitely there, but the character and integrity.....well we won't go there again!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I want to sing a song with the band at the reception.  Maybe some David Allan Coe or Hank Jr's "Whiskey Bent and H*** Bound" in honor of the night I met met y'all.



That's a deal.  You'll like this band.


----------

